# أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟



## christ my lord (11 أغسطس 2007)

عندما تبدأ يومك .. " بإبتسامة صادقة " .. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تفشى السلام لكل من يلتقي بك.. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تتعامل ..مع الآخرين بكل إحترام .. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تتعامل.. مع أفكار الآخرين وتستمع إليها جيدا ولا تهمشها أو تحتقرها.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما.. تسمع وتشاهد أكثر مما تتكلم .. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما ... تعلم بأن الكلمة التي تنطق بها إما أن تكون لك أو عليك فتفكر قبل أن تنطق بكلمات قد تكون ضدك .. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تعلم بأن الفرصة قد لا تتكرر مرة أخرى وتحسن إستغلالها عندما تأتي.. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تحفظ الآخرين في غيابهم ولا تقول فيهم ما يعيب .. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تعطي رأيك بكل صدق عندما يطلب منك .. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما.. تعتني بمظهرك دون تكلف ولا تعيب أو تستهزئ بمظهر الآخرين.. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما.. تحافظ على نظافتك الشخصية ونظافة المكان الذي تتواجد فيه... فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما لا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام على الآخرين عبر ما تسمع عنهم من غيرك.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما ..تحترم دورك وتحترم الأنظمة.. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تسرع في السؤال عن الآخرين عندما تفتقدهم .. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما ...لا تتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين في حال فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم .. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما ...تحب ولا تبالغ فيه.. أو تكره ولا تبالغ فيه.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما ..لا تتحدث بكل ما تسمع ..فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما ..لا تتحدث فيما لا تعرف .. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما ..تحافظ على خصوصياتك ولا تسمح للآخرين بمعرفة كل شىء عنك.. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما ..تستر ما لا يرغب الآخرون كشفه لأحد.. فإنت إنسان رائع 

عندما.. تتوفر فيك ..الصفات التى ذكرت أعلاه ... ستستحق لقب رائع

والكل سيقدرك ويسعى إليك ويحترمك ويحترم رأيك.. ويفكر كثيرا بما تقول

ويكون مستمعاً جيدا لك ...وترتفع أسهمك لدى كل من يعرفك أو يسمع عنك


منقول​


----------



## lousa188114 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

بس دة محتاج تدريب قاسي علشان يطبق 
بس فعلا لو احنا عملنا كل الحاجات دي اكيد هنترفع رافعة جملية جدا 
مرسي جدا علي الموضوع الجميل اوي دة ويارات الكل يبتدي يطبقة


----------



## christ my lord (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*



lousa188114 قال:


> بس دة محتاج تدريب قاسي علشان يطبق
> بس فعلا لو احنا عملنا كل الحاجات دي اكيد هنترفع رافعة جملية جدا
> مرسي جدا علي الموضوع الجميل اوي دة ويارات الكل يبتدي يطبقة


 

مرسى جداااااا يا لويزا على مرورك .. وياريت بجد اننا نطبق الكلام دة


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

بجد موضوع رائع يايوساب ومهم اوى 
وميرسي لمواضيعك الحلوة اللى معودنا عليها دايما


----------



## christ my lord (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*



crazy_girl قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع يايوساب ومهم اوى
> وميرسي لمواضيعك الحلوة اللى معودنا عليها دايما


 
ميرسى يا كريزى على مرورك الجميل دة .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## †السريانيه† (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

عندما تبدأ يومك .. " بإبتسامة صادقة " .. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تفشى السلام لكل من يلتقي بك.. فأنت إنسان رائع 

ايه ده موضوع اكثر من رائع
يعني كل  شي فيه هايل 
ميرسي جداا​


----------



## christ my lord (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

الف شكر يا سريانية على مرورك .. والحمد الله ان الموضوع عجبك


----------



## MarMar2004 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

الموضوع رائع يا يوساب ربنا يعوضك


----------



## christ my lord (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*



MarMar2004 قال:


> الموضوع رائع يا يوساب ربنا يعوضك


 
مرسى جدااااااااا يا مرمر على مرورك الجميل دة .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*انســــــــــــــــان رائع*


متى تكون انسان رائع ؟

عندما تبدأ يومك بابتسامة صادقة فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تفشى السلام لكل من يلتقي بك فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تتعامل مع الآخرين بكل احترام فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تعلم بأن الكلمة التي تنطق بها إما أن تكون لك أو عليك فتفكر قبل أن تنطق بكلمات قد تكون ضدك فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تعلم بأن الفرصة قد لا تتكرر مرة أخرى وتحسن استغلالها عندما تأتي فأنت إنسان رائع ...

عندما تعطي رأيك بكل صدق عندما يطلب منك فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تعتني بمظهرك دون تكلف ولا تعيب أو تستهزئ بمظهر الآخرين فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما لا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام ع الآخرين عبر ما تسمع عنهم من غيرك فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تحترم دورك وتحترم الأنظمة فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تسرع في السؤال عن الآخرين عندما تفتقدهم فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما لا نتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين في حال فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تحب ولا تكره فأنت إنسان رائع​


----------



## coptic4ever (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انســــــــــــــــان رائع*

*كلماتك بكل حق قويه ومعبره فالشخصيه المتكامله اساس الحياه الارضيه
فالله يدعونا دائماً الى الكمال ولكى تصبح الشخصيه متكامله علينا تباع خطى المسيح كيف كان يفعل وهو وفى الجسد من محبه ومن سماحه ومن عطاء ومن تواضع ومن كسر للشهوات ومن طيبه وحكمه وصلابه .... الخ الخ العديد من صفات حملها المسيح ليعطينا بها مثالاً لمعنى الشخصيه المتكامله فى الحياه الارضيه كى تليق بان ترتقى للحياه السمائيه
يقول البابا شنوده الثالث:

الكلام عن المثاليات سهل ، يستطيعه أي إنسان . وكذلك الإعجاب بالمثاليات أمر نسمعه من الكل. أما الحياة في المثاليات فهي ليست في إمكان الكل ، ولا حتي الذين ينادون بها ويحثون الآخرين عليها. المثاليات تحتاج إلي قلب نقي ، وإلي ارادة وعزيمة. وأن يبذل الإتسان من أجلها ، ويحتمل في سبيل تنفيذها. وحينما يصعد إنسان علي الصليب ، لأجل مثالياته ، حينئذ يكون مثاليا ً بالحقيقة

شكرا على موضوعك الاكثر من رائع

غنى النعمه ووافر السلام لشخصك الرائع
كونى على الدوام  فى وسط صلوات
 القديسن معافه باسم الهنا الحى
الان وكل اوان والى 
دهر الدهور 
امين​*


----------



## *malk (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انســــــــــــــــان رائع*

الموضوع بجد حاو جدا و فى الحقيقة انتى رائعة


----------



## farawala (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انســــــــــــــــان رائع*

موضوع جميل وكلمات رائعة


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انســــــــــــــــان رائع*

اشكرك على زوقك وعلى الرد الجميل

وربنا يبارك حياتك يا coptic4ever​


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انســــــــــــــــان رائع*

ميرسى يا كيكى يا حببتى 

على كلامك الجميل​


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انســــــــــــــــان رائع*

ميرسى ليك يا farawala​


----------



## sandra2000 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

جمييييييييييييل اوى 

لو بجد فى حد بالشكل ده يبقى بجد فوق الوصف


ربنا معاك يا يوساب بجد الموضع رائع جداااااا


----------



## sosana (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوعك رائع يا يوساب بجد


----------



## christ my lord (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*



sandra2000 قال:


> جمييييييييييييل اوى
> 
> لو بجد فى حد بالشكل ده يبقى بجد فوق الوصف
> 
> ...


 
*بجد انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى يا ساندرا لان بردودك دى احيتى مواضيع انا كتبتها قديمة جداا .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*



sosana قال:


> موضوعك رائع يا يوساب بجد


 
*انا البشكرك على مرورك يا سوسنة .. الرب يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## sandra2000 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*



يوساب قال:


> *بجد انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى يا ساندرا لان بردودك دى احيتى مواضيع انا كتبتها قديمة جداا .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​





لا يا يوساب انا بحثت عن مواضيعك لان عجبنى اوى كام موضوع كده وبالذات طريقتك فى الكتابه جميله اوى 

بجد يعنى حساسه اوى وبتعبر عن مشاعر قلب حقيقى نادر وجوده دلوقتى

وانا الى بشكرك على الكلام الجميل ده


----------



## candy shop (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

رائع 

عندما تحفظ الآخرين في غيابهم ولا تقول فيهم ما يعيب .. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تعطي رأيك بكل صدق عندما يطلب منك .. فأنت إنسان رائع 


بصراحه الموضوع كله رائع

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## christ my lord (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> رائع​
> 
> عندما تحفظ الآخرين في غيابهم ولا تقول فيهم ما يعيب .. فأنت إنسان رائع ​
> عندما تعطي رأيك بكل صدق عندما يطلب منك .. فأنت إنسان رائع ​
> ...


 
*الف شكر يا كاندى على مرورك .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## rose24 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع مفيد وحلو مليان امل بالحياة يا يوساب
شكرا عزيزي *


----------



## sara2003 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

*يوساب مواضيعك كلها لذيذة بجد انتى انسان تسخق كلمة رائع *


----------



## sara2003 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

بجد يوساب موضوعك رائع جدا وانا بحب اقرا موضيعك انتى فعلا انسان يطلقه عليه رائع جدا جدا


----------



## nery_ham (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

فعلا يا سارة عندك حق يوساب واضح انة انسانة رائع جدا جدا
ومواضيعة كلها مميزة وبتدل على انسان غاية فى الروعة 
وانا مجرد انى قريت موضوعين وشدونى جدا وعجبونى جدا
 دورت على كل مواضيوعة علشان اقراها
بجد انت يا يوساب انسان رائع جدا جدا


----------



## totty (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

_موضوع حلو اوووى
ياربيت نطبقه كلنا
ميرسى ليك يا يوساب_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرآ يا يوساب على الموضوع الجميل دا

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## +مادونا+ (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

بجد موضوع هايل هايل هاااااااااااايل 
انحنى وارفع اليك قبعتى تحيه ليك


----------



## جيلان (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*

*جامد جدا يا يوساب 
يا ريت فى حد كدى دلؤتى ويا ريت الواحد يبئى نص دول حتى
موضوعك رائع بجد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*



sara2003 قال:


> بجد يوساب موضوعك رائع جدا وانا بحب اقرا موضيعك انتى فعلا انسان يطلقه عليه رائع جدا جدا


 
*الف شكر على كلامك الجميل دة يا سارة .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*



totty قال:


> _موضوع حلو اوووى_
> 
> _ياربيت نطبقه كلنا_
> 
> _ميرسى ليك يا يوساب_​


 
*الف شكر يا توتى على مرورك .. الرب يبارك حياتك*

*كل سنة وانتِ طيبة وبصحة وسلامة*​


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شكرآ يا يوساب على الموضوع الجميل دا​
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


 
*الف شكر يا فراشة على مرورك الرب .. يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*



+مادونا+ قال:


> بجد موضوع هايل هايل هاااااااااااايل
> انحنى وارفع اليك قبعتى تحيه ليك


 

*الف شكر يا مادونا على كلامك الرائع دة الانا مستحقهوش*

*الرب يبارك حياتك .. وكل سنة وانتِ طيبة وبصحة وسلامة*​


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنت إنسان رائع ........... عندما ...........؟؟؟؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> *جامد جدا يا يوساب *
> *يا ريت فى حد كدى دلؤتى ويا ريت الواحد يبئى نص دول حتى*
> *موضوعك رائع بجد*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 
*الف شكر يا جيلان على مرورك الجميل .. اكيد فى ناس موجودة*

*دلوقتى بنفس الشكل دة .. الرب يبارك حياتك*

*وكل سنة وانتِ طيبة وبصحة وسلامة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*متي تكون انسان رائع*

متى تكون انسان رائع

عندما تبدأ يومك بالصلاة وتطلب من رب المجد أن يقود هو يومك

عندما تبدأ يومك بابتسامة صادقة 

عندما تتعامل مع الآخرين بكل احترام 

عندما تعلم بأن الكلمة التي تنطق بها إما أن تكون لك أو عليك 
فتفكر قبل أن تنطق بكلمات قد تكون ضدك

عندما تعلم بأن الفرصة قد لا تتكرر مرة أخرى وتحسن استغلالها عندما تأتي

عندما تعطي رأيك بكل صدق عندما يطلب منك

عندما تعتني بمظهرك دون تكلف ولا تعيب أو تستهزئ بمظهر الآخرين

عندما لا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام على الآخرين عبر ما تسمع عنهم من غيرك

عندما تسرع في السؤال عن الآخرين وعندما تفتقدهم 

عندما لا نتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين 
في حال فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم 

عندما تحب ولا تكره 
.
.
.

.

فأنت إنسان رائع 

خاص بـــــــ:download:ـــــ​جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا دونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يافراشه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## nonaa (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*

جميله اوى
عندما تحب ولا تكرة
فانت انسان رائعفعلا يا ماااان 
موضوعك رائع شكرا يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*

مرسىىىى على مروورك يا نونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*

*رائع اخي كوكو مان
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*

مرسىىىى على مرووورك ياكليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*

*موضوع حلو اوى يا كوكو ميرسي على الموضوع يا باشا*​


----------



## totty (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*

*حاجات بسيطه كلها 

بس فعلا بتحلى ايامنا




*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*



بنت الملك22 قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوى يا كوكو ميرسي على الموضوع يا باشا*​


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا بنت الملك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*



totty قال:


> *حاجات بسيطه كلها *​
> 
> *بس فعلا بتحلى ايامنا*​
> 
> ...


مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا توتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## just member (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*

*وانت رائع بكل مواضيعك*
*شكرا ليك حبيبى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*

ربنا يخليك يا جوجو 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا انجى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## sameh7610 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*متى تكون انسان رائع*

*متى تكون انسان رائع

عندما تبدأ يومك بالصلاة وتطلب من رب المجد أن يقود هو يومك

عندما تبدأ يومك بابتسامة صادقة 

عندما تتعامل مع الآخرين بكل احترام 

عندما تعلم بأن الكلمة التي تنطق بها إما أن تكون لك أو عليك 
فتفكر قبل أن تنطق بكلمات قد تكون ضدك

عندما تعلم بأن الفرصة قد لا تتكرر مرة أخرى وتحسن استغلالها عندما تأتي

عندما تعطي رأيك بكل صدق عندما يطلب منك

عندما تعتني بمظهرك دون تكلف ولا تعيب أو تستهزئ بمظهر الآخرين

عندما لا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام ع الآخرين عبر ما تسمع عنهم من غيرك

عندما تسرع في السؤال عن الآخرين وعندما تفتقدهم 

عندما لا نتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين 
في حال فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم 

عندما تحب ولا تكره 

فأنت إنسان رائع 
**************


منـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقول​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*



sameh7610 قال:


> *
> عندما تحب ولا تكره
> 
> فأنت إنسان رائع
> ...






*كلام جميل من عضو أجمل

مرسي كتير سامح

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## candy shop (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

شكراااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## حبيبه للمسيح (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

عندما تحب ولا تكره 

فأنت إنسان رائع 
**************
موضوع كتير حلو ربنا يباركك


----------



## فونتالولو (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك 
 الموضوع حلو اوي*


----------



## sameh7610 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*ميرسى مروركم وردودكم الجميلة

نورتونى​*


----------



## وليم تل (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

شكرا سامح
على النصائح الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## sameh7610 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*ميرسى مرورك وليم

نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## سيزار (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك 
الموضوع حلو اوي

الف شكر​


----------



## sameh7610 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

_*ميرسى اوووى سيزار

الرب يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*




> عندما تعطي رأيك بكل صدق عندما يطلب منك
> 
> عندما تعتني بمظهرك دون تكلف ولا تعيب أو تستهزئ بمظهر الآخرين


​
شكرااااااااا اخ سامح
على الموضوع الراااااائع
سلام المسيح​


----------



## sameh7610 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*ميرسى مرورك كليم

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

ا*لرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو
*


----------



## sameh7610 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*ميرسى مرورك بيشو

الرب معك​*


----------



## happy angel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*

*متى تكون انسان رائع  

عندما تبدأ يومك بالصلاة وتطلب من رب المجد أن يقود هو يومك

عندما تبدأ يومك بابتسامة صادقة 

عندما تتعامل مع الآخرين بكل احترام 

عندما تعلم بأن الكلمة التي تنطق بها إما أن تكون لك أو عليك 
فتفكر قبل أن تنطق بكلمات قد تكون ضدك

عندما تعلم بأن الفرصة قد لا تتكرر مرة أخرى وتحسن استغلالها عندما تأتي

عندما تعطي رأيك بكل صدق عندما يطلب منك

عندما تعتني بمظهرك دون تكلف ولا تعيب أو تستهزئ بمظهر الآخرين

عندما لا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام على الآخرين عبر ما تسمع عنهم من غيرك

عندما تسرع في السؤال عن الآخرين وعندما تفتقدهم 

عندما لا نتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين 
في حال فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم 

عندما تحب ولا تكره 



فأنت إنسان رائع *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*



happy angel قال:


> *
> عندما لا نتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين
> في حال فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم
> 
> ...






*موضوع جميل وكلام اجمل

مرسي ليكي هابي

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*

عندما تسرع في السؤال عن الآخرين وعندما تفتقدهم

عندما لا نتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين
في حال فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم

عندما تحب ولا تكره



فأنت إنسان رائع ​
ومشكورة  على الموضوع الرااااااااااائعاخت هابي
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> > عندما تسرع في السؤال عن الآخرين وعندما تفتقدهم
> >
> > عندما لا نتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين
> > في حال فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم
> ...


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*

انتى انسانه رااااااااائعه 

والموضوع رااائع زيك

ربنا ما يحرمنا منك ابدا​


----------



## Megox_____ (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*

*عندما نحب ولا نكره 

اجمل حاجه ممكن الانسان يعملها انه يحب ويمنع الكره من انه يدخل قلبه مهما شاف من اللي حواليه​*


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*

*رائع رائع كلام رائع *
*ميرسير يا ملاكي الغالي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## SALVATION (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*

_ميرسى كتير على النصائح الغالية
تسلمى كتيييير




​_


----------



## happy angel (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل وكلام اجمل
> 
> مرسي ليكي هابي
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك يامايكل*​


----------



## happy angel (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> عندما تسرع في السؤال عن الآخرين وعندما تفتقدهم
> 
> عندما لا نتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين
> في حال فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم
> ...





*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو*​


----------



## happy angel (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*



candy shop قال:


> انتى انسانه رااااااااائعه
> 
> والموضوع رااائع زيك
> 
> ربنا ما يحرمنا منك ابدا​




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*



megox_____ قال:


> *عندما نحب ولا نكره
> 
> اجمل حاجه ممكن الانسان يعملها انه يحب ويمنع الكره من انه يدخل قلبه مهما شاف من اللي حواليه​*




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك *​


----------



## happy angel (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *رائع رائع كلام رائع *
> *ميرسير يا ملاكي الغالي علي الموضوع الجميل *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ميرسى كتير على النصائح الغالية
> تسلمى كتيييير
> 
> 
> ...




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياتونى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*

موضوع راااااااائع يا هابى 

تسلم ايدك

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*

*يا ريتنا نسمع ونعمل بالكلام الجميل ده
اكييد حالنا هيكون احسن كتير والدنيا كلها هتبقى روعه
ميرسى يا ملاكنا وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا ورائع يا هابي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح في قلبك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 يناير 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*

*وانتى اروع ملاك مرسية يملاكنا على الموضوع الرائع ده ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يناير 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع؟؟؟*

*عندما تسرع في السؤال عن الآخرين وعندما تفتقدهم

عندما لا نتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين
في حال فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم

عندما تحب ولا تكره


كلام جااااااااااااامد يدخل القلب علطول
ميرسى جداااااااا للموضوع*


----------



## lovely dove (27 أبريل 2009)

*أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*




​ 


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]أنت إنسان رائع هل تعرف لماذا....؟[/FONT]


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] عندما تبدأ يومك.. " بإبتسامة صادقة ".. فأنت إنسان رائع [/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] عندما تفشى السلام لكل من يلتقي بك.. فأنت إنسان رائع [/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] عندما تتعامل ..مع الآخرين بكل إحترام .. فأنت إنسان رائع [/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] عندما تتعامل.. مع أفكار الآخرين وتستمع إليها جيدا ولا [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] تهمشها أو تحتقرها.. فأنت إنسان رائع [/FONT]


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]عندما.. تسمع وتشاهد أكثر مما تتكلم.. فأنت إنسان رائع [/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] عندما ... تعلم بأن الكلمة التي تنطق بها إما أن تكون لك[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] أو عليك فتفكر قبل أن تنطق بكلمات قد تكون ضدك[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] فأنت إنسان رائع [/FONT]


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]عندما تعلم بأن الفرصة قد لا تتكرر مرة أخرى وتحسن [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] إستغلالها عندما تأتي.. فأنت إنسان رائع [/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] عندما تحفظ الآخرين في غيابهم ولا تقول فيهم ما يعيب [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] فأنت إنسان رائع [/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] عندما تعطي رأيك بكل صدق عندما يطلب منك .. فأنت [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] إنسان رائع[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]عندما.. تعتني بمظهرك دون تكلف ولا تعيب أو تستهزئ [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] بمظهر الآخرين.. فأنت إنسان رائع [/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] عندما.. تحافظ على نظافتك الشخصية ونظافة المكان[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] الذي تتواجد فيه... فأنت إنسان رائع [/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] عندما لا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام على الآخرين عبر [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] ما تسمع عنهم من غيرك.. فأنت إنسان رائع [/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] عندما ..تحترم دورك وتحترم الأنظمة.. فأنت إنسان رائع [/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] عندما تسرع في السؤال عن الآخرين عندما تفتقدهم[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] فأنت إنسان رائع[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]عندما ...لا تتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين في حال [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] فأنت إنسان رائع [/FONT]


[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]عندما تعامل والديك كما تتعامل مع مدرائك في العمل [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] أو أساتذتك في المدرسة [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] من سرعة استجابة في تنفيذ ما يطلب منك أو خفض [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] للصوت أو الكلمات التي نسمعها ( حاضر من عيوني ,[/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] على راسي ) وتقف عندما يحدثك أحدهما وهو قائم [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] وتفسح لهما المكان .. فأنت إنسان رائع [/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] عندما ... تحب ولا تبالغ فيه.. أو تكره ولا تبالغ فيه.. فأنت [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] إنسان رائع [/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] والأروع أن لا تصرح فربما تقلب لك الايام المحبة كراهية [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] والكراهية محبة[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]عندما ..لا تتحدث بكل ما تسمع ..فأنت إنسان رائع [/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] عندما ..لا تتحدث فيما لا تعرف .. فأنت إنسان رائع[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] عندما..تحافظ على خصوصياتك ولا تسمح للآخرين [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] بمعرفة كل شىء عنك.. فأنت إنسان رائع[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] عندما..تستر ما لا يرغب الآخرون كشفه لأحد[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] فإنت إنسان رائع[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]عندما .. تتوفر فيك ..الصفات التى ذكرت أعلاه[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] ستستحق لقب رائع [/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] والكل سيقدرك ويسعى إليك ويحترمك ويحترم رأيك [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] ويفكر كثيراً بما تقول [/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] ويكون مستمعاً جيداً لك ...وترتفع أسهمك لدى كل من [/FONT]
[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif] يعرفك أو يسمع عنك[/FONT]
​ [FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]منقوول[/FONT]​


----------



## white rose (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*

يسلموا ايديك لموضوعك الأكثر من رائع

لأنو فيه كلمات و معاني رائعة

يسوع يباركك


----------



## dona ad (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*

عندما ..لا تتحدث بكل ما تسمع ..فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما..تستر ما لا يرغب الآخرون كشفه لأحد

انا اعانى من نقص النقطتين دول عند اقرب الناس ليا


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*


موضوع رائع جداااا يا بيبو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## وليم تل (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*

وحقا بيبو
موضوعك اكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*

*موضوع هايل عن جد
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*

موضوع جميل يا بيبو 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*

*وانت كمان رائع انك نزلت هيك موضوع رائع جداااااااااااا*​


----------



## lovely dove (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*



> يسلموا ايديك لموضوعك الأكثر من رائع
> 
> لأنو فيه كلمات و معاني رائعة
> 
> يسوع يباركك



مرسي كتير ليكي white rose  ياقمر لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*

ع





> ندما ..لا تتحدث بكل ما تسمع ..فأنت إنسان رائع
> 
> عندما..تستر ما لا يرغب الآخرون كشفه لأحد
> 
> انا اعانى من نقص النقطتين دول عند اقرب الناس ليا



مرسي يادونا ياقمر كتير لمرورك العطر 
ولازم حبيبتي نتعلم ازاي نفرق بين اللي يتقال 
والكلام اللي المفروض منقولهوش 
عشان الناس تثق فينا ومش يزعلو لما نقول كلام 
يخصهم هما مش عاوزين حد يعرفه 
ربنا معاكي ياقمر ويدبر حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*



> وضوع رائع جداااا يا بيبو
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



شكراااااااااااااا ياكليمو كتير لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*



> وحقا بيبو
> موضوعك اكثر من رائع
> ودمتى بود



شكرااااااااااااا ياوليم كتير لمرورك العطر 
بجد نورتني 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*



> موضوع هايل عن جد
> ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
> ويفرح قلبك دايما



مرسي كتير ياسيمون ياقمراية 
لمرورك الغالي وكلامك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي 
​


----------



## lovely dove (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*



> موضوع جميل يا بيبو
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



مرسي ياكوكو كتير لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## lovely dove (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*



> وانت كمان رائع انك نزلت هيك موضوع رائع جداااااااااااا



مرسي كتير يارنا ياقمر لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*

موضوع رائع
وحلو جداااا
بالذات الكلمات
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك

​


----------



## happy angel (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*


----------



## lovely dove (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*



> موضوع رائع
> وحلو جداااا
> بالذات الكلمات
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك




مرسي يابيشو كتير لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## lovely dove (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*







مرسي كتير ياهابي لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*

يسلموا ايديك لموضوعك الأكثر من رائع

لأنو فيه كلمات و معاني رائعة

يسوع يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*



> يسلموا ايديك لموضوعك الأكثر من رائع
> 
> لأنو فيه كلمات و معاني رائعة
> 
> يسوع يباركك



مرسي كتير يانرمو لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## monygirl (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*


----------



## eriny roro (29 أبريل 2009)

*انت انسان رائع...هل تعرف لماذا؟*

أنت إنسان رائع هل تعرف لماذا....؟
======o=======o=====o
عندما تبدأ يومك.. " بإبتسامة صادقة ".. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تفشى السلام لكل من يلتقي بك.. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تتعامل ..مع الآخرين بكل إحترام .. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تتعامل.. مع أفكار الآخرين وتستمع إليها جيدا ولا 
تهمشها أو تحتقرها.. فأنت إنسان رائع 


عندما.. تسمع وتشاهد أكثر مما تتكلم.. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما ... تعلم بأن الكلمة التي تنطق بها إما أن تكون لك
أو عليك فتفكر قبل أن تنطق بكلمات قد تكون ضدك
فأنت إنسان رائع 


عندما تعلم بأن الفرصة قد لا تتكرر مرة أخرى وتحسن 
إستغلالها عندما تأتي.. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تحفظ الآخرين في غيابهم ولا تقول فيهم ما يعيب 
فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تعطي رأيك بكل صدق عندما يطلب منك .. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما.. تعتني بمظهرك دون تكلف ولا تعيب أو تستهزئ 
بمظهر الآخرين.. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما.. تحافظ على نظافتك الشخصية ونظافة المكان
الذي تتواجد فيه... فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما لا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام على الآخرين عبر 
ما تسمع عنهم من غيرك.. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما ..تحترم دورك وتحترم الأنظمة.. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما تسرع في السؤال عن الآخرين عندما تفتقدهم
فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما ...لا تتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين في حال 
فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم 
فأنت إنسان رائع 


عندما تعامل والديك كما تتعامل مع مدرائك في العمل 
أو أساتذتك في المدرسة 
من سرعة استجابة في تنفيذ ما يطلب منك أو خفض 
للصوت أو الكلمات التي نسمعها 
( حاضر من عيوني ,على راسي ) 

وتقف عندما يحدثك أحدهما وهو قائم 
وتفسح لهما المكان .. فأنت إنسان رائع 

عندما ... تحب ولا تبالغ فيه.. أو تكره ولا تبالغ فيه.. فأنت 
إنسان رائع 

والأروع أن لا تصرح فربما تقلب لك الايام المحبة كراهية 
والكراهية محبة

عندما ..لا تتحدث بكل ما تسمع ..فأنت إنسان رائع 
عندما ..لا تتحدث فيما لا تعرف .. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما..تحافظ على خصوصياتك ولا تسمح للآخرين 
بمعرفة كل شىء عنك.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما..تستر ما لا يرغب الآخرون كشفه لأحد

فإنت إنسان رائع

عندما .. تتوفر فيك ..الصفات التى ذكرت أعلاه

ستستحق لقب رائع 

والكل سيقدرك ويسعى إليك ويحترمك ويحترم رأيك 
ويفكر كثيراً بما تقول 

ويكون مستمعاً جيداً لك ...وترتفع أسهمك لدى كل من 
يعرفك أو يسمع عنك
​


----------



## lovely dove (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*


مرسي ياموني كتير لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*



​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع...هل تعرف لماذا؟*

eriny roro


موضوع رائع جداااا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع...هل تعرف لماذا؟*

مكرر


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85005​


----------



## just member (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*

*الله *
*موضوع عن جد فى منتهى الجمال*
*وبيستحق احلى تقييم*
*شكرا كتير اختنا العزيزة*
**
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## lovely dove (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*




>





مرسي يابريسكلا ياقمر لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## lovely dove (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعـرف لمـاذا...؟*



> *الله *
> *موضوع عن جد فى منتهى الجمال*
> *وبيستحق احلى تقييم*
> *شكرا كتير اختنا العزيزة*
> ...



مرسي كتير ياجوجو لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +نشأت+ (15 مايو 2009)

*انت انسان رائع !!*


*انت انسان رائع*






*عندما تبدأ يومك.. " بإبتسامة صادقة ".. 
فأنت إنسان رائع *

*عندما تفشى السلام لكل من يلتقي بك.. 
فأنت إنسان رائع *

*عندما تتعامل ..مع الآخرين بكل إحترام ..
فأنت إنسان رائع *

*عندما تتعامل.. مع أفكار الآخرين وتستمع إليها جيدا ولا 
تهمشها أو تحتقرها.. 
فأنت إنسان رائع *


*عندما.. تسمع وتشاهد أكثر مما تتكلم..
فأنت إنسان رائع *


*عندما ... تعلم بأن الكلمة التي تنطق بها إما أن تكون لك
أو عليك فتفكر قبل أن تنطق بكلمات قد تكون ضدك
فأنت إنسان رائع *


*عندما تعلم بأن الفرصة قد لا تتكرر مرة أخرى وتحسن 
إستغلالها عندما تأتي.. 
فأنت إنسان رائع *


*عندما تحفظ الآخرين في غيابهم ولا تقول فيهم ما يعيب 
فأنت إنسان رائع *


*عندما تعطي رأيك بكل صدق عندما يطلب منك .. 
فأنت إنسان رائع*


*عندما.. تعتني بمظهرك دون تكلف ولا تعيب أو تستهزئ 
بمظهر الآخرين.. 
فأنت إنسان رائع *


*عندما.. تحافظ على نظافتك الشخصية ونظافة المكان
الذي تتواجد فيه... 
فأنت إنسان رائع *


*عندما لا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام على الآخرين عبر 
ما تسمع عنهم من غيرك..
فأنت إنسان رائع *


*عندما ..تحترم دورك وتحترم الأنظمة.. فأنت إنسان رائع 
عندما تسرع في السؤال عن الآخرين عندما تفتقدهم
فأنت إنسان رائع*


*عندما ...لا تتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين في حال 
فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم 
فأنت إنسان رائع *


*عندما تعامل والديك كما تتعامل مع مدرائك في العمل 
أو أساتذتك في المدرسة 
من سرعة استجابة في تنفيذ ما يطلب منك أو خفض 
للصوت أو الكلمات التي نسمعها ( حاضر من عيوني ,
على راسي ) وتقف عندما يحدثك أحدهما وهو قائم 
وتفسح لهما المكان .. 
فأنت إنسان رائع *


*عندما ... تحب ولا تبالغ فيه.. أو تكره ولا تبالغ فيه.. فأنت 
إنسان رائع *

*والأروع أن لا تصرح فربما تقلب لك الايام المحبة كراهية 
والكراهية محبة
عندما ..لا تتحدث بكل ما تسمع ..
فأنت إنسان رائع *

*عندما ..لا تتحدث فيما لا تعرف .. 
فأنت إنسان رائع*


*عندما..تحافظ على خصوصياتك ولا تسمح للآخرين 
بمعرفة كل شىء عنك.. 
فأنت إنسان رائع*


*عندما..تستر ما لا يرغب الآخرون كشفه لأحد
فإنت إنسان رائع*

*عندما .. تتوفر فيك ..الصفات التى ذكرت أعلاه
ستستحق لقب رائع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع !!*

ميرررررررسى يا نشأت على الموضووووع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +نشأت+ (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع !!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرررررررسى يا نشأت على الموضووووع ​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*شكرا ًلمشاركتك وتشجيعك يا مرمر *​


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع !!*



> *عندما تتعامل ..مع الآخرين بكل إحترام ..
> فأنت إنسان رائع *


 
كلهم اجمل من بعض يا نشأت

شكراااااااااااااااا لتعبك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع !!*

موضوع جميل قوي يانشات
شكرا ليك ولتعبك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع !!*

*موضوع راااااائع نشأت
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع !!*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع !!*

موضوع جميل يا نشأت 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع !!*




موضوع رائع جداااا يا نشأت

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## +نشأت+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع !!*



candy shop قال:


> كلهم اجمل من بعض يا نشأت​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا لتعبك​
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


*شكرا ًلمشاركتك وتشجيعك أخت كاندى*
*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +نشأت+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع !!*



bishoragheb قال:


> موضوع جميل قوي يانشات​
> 
> شكرا ليك ولتعبك​


*شكرا ًلمرورك يا بيشو*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +نشأت+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع !!*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع راااااائع نشأت​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*شكرا ًلمرورك الكريم*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +نشأت+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع !!*



happy angel قال:


>


*شكرا ًلزوقك وتشجيعك*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## +نشأت+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع !!*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا نشأت ​
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*شكرا ًلمرورك وتشجيعك كوكو مان*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +نشأت+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع !!*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا نشأت
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*شكرا ًكليمو لمشاركتك الجميلة*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## i'm christian (3 يونيو 2009)

*متى تكون انسان رائع*

*متى تكون انسان رائع​*
*+ عندما تبدأ يومك بالصلاة وتطلب من رب المجد أن يقود يومك.

+ عندما تبدأ يومك بابتسامه صادقة .

+ عندما تتعامل مع الآخرين بكل احترام .

+ عندما تعلم بأن الكلمة التي تنطق بها إما أن تكون لك أو عليك فتفكر قبل أن تنطق بها .

+ عندما تعلم بأن الفرصة قد لا تتكرر مرة أخرى وتحسن استغلالها عندما تأتي .

+ عندما تعتني بمظهرك دون تكليف ولا تستهزىء بمظهر الآخرين .

+ عندما لا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام على الآخرين .

+ عندما تسرع في السؤال عن الآخرين وتفتقدهم .

+ عندما لا تتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين في فرحهم وحزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم .

+ عندما تحب ولا تكره .....
                                     فأنت انسان رائع​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*+ عندما تبدأ يومك بالصلاة وتطلب من رب المجد أن يقود يومك.
+ عندما لا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام على الآخرين .
+ عندما تتعامل مع الآخرين بكل احترام .


مشكوووووووووووورة i'm christian​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*



جميل جداااا يا كريستيان

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

موضوع راااااااااائع 

شكرا ليك على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*موضوع جميييل جدا
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## i'm christian (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*شكرا خالص 

red rose88  

كليمو

kokoman  

+Bent El3dra+ 

واذا كان فيه حاجه كويسه بتتعمل 
فده بجد بسبب تشجيعكم وصلواتكم
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويبارك فى كل ما تمتد اليه ايديكم
صلوا عني​*


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*ميرسى موضوع راائع جداا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## i'm christian (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*شكرا  happy angel على تشجيعك
وعلى " ربنا يفرح قلبك دى بالذات "
ربنا يبارك حياتك وكل ما تمتد اليه يديك

​*


----------



## losivertheprince (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*سلام المسيح 
هل تعرف انت متى تكون أنسان رائع ؟؟؟

عندما تكتب موضوع مثل هذا 
ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## god love 2011 (5 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*



​


----------



## i'm christian (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*شكرا خالص  losivertheprince 
بس انا اسفه بجد انى اخيب ظنك 
انا اخدت الموضوع ده من نبذه فى الكنيسه
عجبني جدا وصليت ان ربنا يجعله سبب بركه لكل اللى يقراه
بس وعد بعد كدا هاكتب ان كان الموضوع منقول


شكرا ليكي كمان سيمون بنت ربنا والصوره بجد روعه

ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويبارك فى اسركم   ​*


----------



## لي شربل (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*الرب يباركك يا المسيحية 
تعرفي هيدي الاشيا ما تؤدي فقط للروعة
لكنها صفات يا اللي يجاهدو ليسعو بطريق الرب 
الرب معك يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة .*​


----------



## i'm christian (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*عندك حق لي شربل
الصفات دى زى ما بتعبر عن الانسان الرائع فى نظر الناس
بتعبر كمان عن الانسان الرائع اللى خلقه الله جوه كل واحد فينا
والرائع اكتر ان ربنا سمحلنا اننا نتدرب على اكتساب الصفات دى
مشاركتك شرفتني 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وينورها بنوره الالهي​*


----------



## lovely dove (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*



> *+ عندما تبدأ يومك بالصلاة وتطلب من رب المجد أن يقود يومك.
> *​*+ عندما لا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام على الآخرين .
> 
> **+ عندما تحب ولا تكره .....*​


موضوع جميل قوي 
ياريت يبقي فينا هذه الصفات الجميلة 
اللي اكيد بتفرح ربنا قوي
مرسي ليكي حبيبتي
يسوع يعوضك 
​


----------



## rana1981 (7 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

انت كمان انسان رائع انك نزلت هل الموضوع
الرب يباركك


----------



## i'm christian (7 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*شكرا خالص pepo_meme 
اكيد الصفات دى بتفرح ربنا لان ربنا خلق كل شىء رائع


اشكرك بشده rana1981
على تشجيعك .. مشاركتك اروع ما في الموضوع​*


----------



## temokemo (7 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

 موضوع جميل جدا
في الحقيقة من المهم ان الواحد يبدا يومة بالصلاة وقراءة الانجيل لان في بداية اليوم يجي يطلب من ربنا يسوع ان يحفظة طول اليوم من اي شر بمعني يجي قال ربنا انت عايزني اعمل اية ويبدا يزمة بالشكر بدلا من يجي اخي اليوم يفضل يقول يا رب سامحني عشان كذة وكذة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
علشان كدة الخلوة في الصباح احسن من المساء


----------



## وليم تل (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

شكرا انا مسيحية
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## i'm christian (10 يونيو 2009)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*شكرا  temokemo على مشاركتك الرقيقه وفعلا الخلوه مع الله رائعه فى الصباح

شكرا  وليم تل على مشاركتك المشجعه كالعاده واتمنى اننا نرجع اصحاب

ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويملاها بنوره   ​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*انت انسان رائع*

عندما تبدأ يومك.. " بإبتسامة صادقة ".. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما تفشى السلام لكل من يلتقي بك.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما تتعامل ..مع الآخرين بكل إحترام .. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما تتعامل.. مع أفكار الآخرين وتستمع إليها جيدا ولا
تهمشها أو تحتقرها.. فأنت إنسان رائع


عندما.. تسمع وتشاهد أكثر مما تتكلم.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما ... تعلم بأن الكلمة التي تنطق بها إما أن تكون لك
أو عليك فتفكر قبل أن تنطق بكلمات قد تكون ضدك

فأنت إنسان رائع


عندما تعلم بأن الفرصة قد لا تتكرر مرة أخرى وتحسن
إستغلالها عندما تأتي.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما تحفظ الآخرين في غيابهم ولا تقول فيهم ما يعيب
فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما تعطي رأيك بكل صدق عندما يطلب منك .. فأنت
إنسان رائع

عندما.. تعتني بمظهرك دون تكلف ولا تعيب أو تستهزئ
بمظهر الآخرين.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما.. تحافظ على نظافتك الشخصية ونظافة المكان
الذي تتواجد فيه... فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما لا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام على الآخرين عبر
ما تسمع عنهم من غيرك.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما ..تحترم دورك وتحترم الأنظمة.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما تسرع في السؤال عن الآخرين عندما تفتقدهم

فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما ...لا تتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين في حال
فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم
فأنت إنسان رائع


عندما تعامل والديك كما تتعامل مع مدرائك في العمل
أو أساتذتك في المدرسة
من سرعة استجابة في تنفيذ ما يطلب منك أو خفض
للصوت أو الكلمات التي نسمعها ( حاضر من عيوني ,
على راسي ) وتقف عندما يحدثك أحدهما وهو قائم
وتفسح لهما المكان .. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما ... تحب ولا تبالغ فيه.. أو تكره ولا تبالغ فيه.. فأنت
إنسان رائع

والأروع أن لا تصرح فربما تقلب لك الايام المحبة كراهية
والكراهية محبة

عندما ..لا تتحدث بكل ما تسمع ..فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما ..لا تتحدث فيما لا تعرف .. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما..تحافظ على خصوصياتك ولا تسمح للآخرين
بمعرفة كل شىء عنك.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما..تستر ما لا يرغب الآخرون كشفه لأحد

فإنت إنسان رائع

عندما .. تتوفر فيك ..الصفات التى ذكرت أعلاه

ستستحق لقب رائع

والكل سيقدرك ويسعى إليك ويحترمك ويحترم رأيك
ويفكر كثيراً بما تقول

ويكون مستمعاً جيداً لك ...وترتفع أسهمك لدى كل من
يعرفك أو يسمع عنك


----------



## سيف الدين قطز (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع*

موضوع رائع أتحفنا بالمزيد وشكرا


----------



## rana1981 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع*

عندما تفشى السلام لكل من يلتقي بك.. فأنت إنسان رائع
وانت انسان رائع لانك نزلت هيك موضوع رائع كمان


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انت انسان رائع*


عندما تعامل والديك كما تتعامل مع مدرائك في العمل
أو أساتذتك في المدرسة
من سرعة استجابة في تنفيذ ما يطلب منك أو خفض
للصوت أو الكلمات التي نسمعها ( حاضر من عيوني ,
على راسي ) وتقف عندما يحدثك أحدهما وهو قائم
وتفسح لهما المكان .. فأنت إنسان رائع


شيء مهم احترام الاب والام

برأيي هي مفتاح المحبة 

ومفتاح الروعة النفسية لكل شخص

شكرا اخي كيرلس

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: متي تكون انسان رائع*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2010)

*متى تكون انسان رائع*

*متى تكون انسان رائع

**عندما تبدأ يومك بالصلاة وتطلب من رب المجد أن يقود هو يومك

عندما تبدأ يومك بابتسامة صادقة 

عندما تتعامل مع الآخرين بكل احترام 

عندما تعلم بأن الكلمة التي تنطق بها إما أن تكون لك أو عليك 
فتفكر قبل أن تنطق بكلمات قد تكون ضدك

عندما تعلم بأن الفرصة قد لا تتكرر مرة أخرى وتحسن استغلالها عندما تأتي

عندما تعطي رأيك بكل صدق عندما يطلب منك

عندما تعتني بمظهرك دون تكلف ولا تعيب أو تستهزئ بمظهر الآخرين

عندما لا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام ع الآخرين عبر ما تسمع عنهم من غيرك

عندما تسرع في السؤال عن الآخرين وعندما تفتقدهم 

عندما لا نتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين 
في حال فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم 

عندما تحب ولا تكره 

فأنت إنسان رائع 

**************


منـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقول*​


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2010)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

ثانكس روزى على الموضوع
​


----------



## Mason (14 فبراير 2010)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

_ميرسى يا _
_قـــــــــــــمــــــــــر_
_على الموضوع_
_ربـــــــــــــنــــــــــــــا_
_يبارك خدمتك_​


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2010)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*نورت يا ميلو بمرورك الجميل زيك*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2010)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

نورتي يا ميسو يا عسوله

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## sosana (16 فبراير 2010)

*أنت إنسان رائع هل تعرف لماذا....؟*


أنت إنسان رائع هل تعرف لماذا....؟

======o=======o=====o

عندما تبدأ يومك.. " بإبتسامة صادقة ".. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما تفشى السلام لكل من يلتقي بك.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما تتعامل ..مع الآخرين بكل إحترام .. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما تتعامل.. مع أفكار الآخرين وتستمع إليها جيدا ولا
تهمشها أو تحتقرها.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما تعطي رأيك بكل صدق عندما يطلب منك .. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما.. تعتني بمظهرك دون تكلف ولا تعيب أو تستهزئ
بمظهر الآخرين.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما.. تحافظ على نظافتك الشخصية ونظافة المكان
الذي تتواجد فيه... فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما لا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام على الآخرين عبر
ما تسمع عنهم من غيرك.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما ...لا تتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين في حال
فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم
فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما ... تحب ولا تبالغ فيه.. أو تكره ولا تبالغ فيه.. فأنت
إنسان رائع والأروع أن لا تصرح فربما تقلب لك الايام المحبة كراهية

فانت رائع لانك ابن لمخلص العالم ولك ان تفتخر لانك ابنا لاله رائع
منقول​


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعرف لماذا....؟*





موضوع رائع جداااا يا سوسنة

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## dodoz (16 فبراير 2010)

*أنت إنسان رائع ......*

*أنت إنسان رائع هل تعرف لماذا....؟

o=====o=======o=====o

عندما تبدأ يومك.. " بإبتسامة صادقة ".. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما تفشى السلام لكل من يلتقي بك.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما تتعامل ..مع الآخرين بكل إحترام .. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما تتعامل.. مع أفكار الآخرين وتستمع إليها جيدا ولا
تهمشها أو تحتقرها.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما تعطي رأيك بكل صدق عندما يطلب منك .. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما.. تعتني بمظهرك دون تكلف ولا تعيب أو تستهزئ
بمظهر الآخرين.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما.. تحافظ على نظافتك الشخصية ونظافة المكان
الذي تتواجد فيه... فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما لا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام على الآخرين عبر
ما تسمع عنهم من غيرك.. فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما ...لا تتردد في تقديم المساعدة للآخرين في حال
فرحهم وفي حال حزنهم وتقف إلى جانبهم
فأنت إنسان رائع

عندما ... تحب ولا تبالغ فيه.. أو تكره ولا تبالغ فيه.. فأنت إنسان رائع
 والأروع أن لا تصرح فربما تقلب لك الايام المحبة كراهية



منقووووول
*​


----------



## sosana (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع هل تعرف لماذا....؟*

ميرسي يا كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت


----------



## محمد 1 (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع ......*

صدقا ما قيل ولكن يا ترى هل كل واحد يفعل ذلك. لو كان كذلك لكان العالم بخير وعلى خير الآن


----------



## dodoz (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أنت إنسان رائع ......*

_*ميرسى ليييك على مرورك واض*_​


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*عندما تعتني بمظهرك دون تكلف ولا تعيب أو تستهزئ  بمظهر الآخرين
*
مهمة جدا هذه العبارة يا روزي

وخصوصاً عدم الاستهزاء بالاخرين

وعدم جرح مساعرهم واحاسيسهم..

الجمال بمواضيعك عزيزتي انها قصيرة

لا يمل القراءة منها ومعبرة بنفس الوقت..

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك*
*


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: متى تكون انسان رائع*

*ميرسي يا كليمو علي زوقك ورقتك*

*ربنا يعوضك يا جميل*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

